# Wicd network connection does not work after kernel upgrade

## wolfclaw

Hi, 

2 - 3 weeks ago I upgraded my kernel from version 3.0.7 to 3.1.1 using the oldconfig method as descriped in the kernel upgrade guide. Besides I also executed a world update. After I restarted my machine, no network connection could be provided any longer. I am using wicd for my network connections and I am still able to connect from my windows partition, thus I am relatively sure that the newtork card is no issue. 

Below I paste the wicd log with debug mode enabled. Maybe also imported, both eth0 and wlan0 do not work: 

```

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: ---------------------------

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: wicd initializing...

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: ---------------------------

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: wicd is version 1.7.1b2 565

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: setting backend to external

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: trying to load backend external

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: successfully loaded backend external

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for dhclient

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for dhcpcd-bin

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for pump

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for ethtool

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for kdesu

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for ktsuss

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for ip

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: trying to load backend external

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: successfully loaded backend external

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for dhclient

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for dhcpcd-bin

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for pump

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for ethtool

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for kdesu

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for ktsuss

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for ip

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: setting wireless interface wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: setting wired interface eth0

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: setting wpa driver wext

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: setting use global dns to False

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: setting global dns

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: global dns servers are None None None

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: domain is None

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: search domain is None

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2011/12/29 20:13:30 :: found wired_connect_mode in configuration 1

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: found should_verify_ap in configuration 0

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: Wired configuration file found...

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: Using wireless interface...wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: Using wired interface...eth0

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: scanning start

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/12/29 20:13:31 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: scanning done

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found 2 networks:

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found dhcphostname in configuration shakuras

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found ip in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found use_dhcphostname in configuration 0

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found gateway in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found use_global_dns in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found psk in configuration 39eee86f396c6f1f94bed4ce2ca10d0822e3aba953f7d58d5ed5625fc4ef719c

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found netmask in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found key in configuration XXX_PASSWORD_XXX

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found enctype in configuration wpa

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found use_static_dns in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found automatic in configuration True

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found dhcphostname in configuration shakuras

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found use_dhcphostname in configuration 0

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found gateway in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found use_global_dns in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found ip in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found psk in configuration 52fdb98c98819b4839254c8fcd02306e14172946b77ddfbf5eefe8813ce827d1

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found netmask in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found key in configuration XXX_PASSWORD_XXX

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found enctype in configuration wpa

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found use_static_dns in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found automatic in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:32 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:36 :: ifconfig eth0

2011/12/29 20:13:36 :: ifconfig wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:36 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:36 :: GetCurrentNetworkID: Returning -1, current network not found

2011/12/29 20:13:36 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/12/29 20:13:36 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2011/12/29 20:13:38 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2011/12/29 20:13:38 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/12/29 20:13:38 :: scanning start

2011/12/29 20:13:38 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/12/29 20:13:38 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: scanning done

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found 2 networks:

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found dhcphostname in configuration shakuras

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found use_dhcphostname in configuration 0

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found gateway in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found use_global_dns in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found ip in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found psk in configuration 52fdb98c98819b4839254c8fcd02306e14172946b77ddfbf5eefe8813ce827d1

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found netmask in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found key in configuration XXX_PASSWORD_XXX

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found enctype in configuration wpa

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found use_static_dns in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found automatic in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found dhcphostname in configuration shakuras

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found ip in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found use_dhcphostname in configuration 0

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found gateway in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found use_global_dns in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found psk in configuration 39eee86f396c6f1f94bed4ce2ca10d0822e3aba953f7d58d5ed5625fc4ef719c

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found netmask in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found key in configuration XXX_PASSWORD_XXX

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found enctype in configuration wpa

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found use_static_dns in configuration False

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found automatic in configuration True

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: BUERO has profile

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: WOHUNG has profile

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: trying to automatically connect to...WOHUNG

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: Connecting to wireless network WOHUNG

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: /sbin/route del dev wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/12/29 20:13:39 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: /sbin/route del dev eth0

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: Putting interface down

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: Setting false IP...

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: Flushing the routing table...

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: /sbin/route del dev wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: Putting interface up...

2011/12/29 20:13:40 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/12/29 20:13:42 :: enctype is wpa

2011/12/29 20:13:42 :: Generating psk...

2011/12/29 20:13:42 :: ['/usr/bin/wpa_passphrase', 'WOHUNG', 'XXX_PASSWORD_XXX']

2011/12/29 20:13:42 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2011/12/29 20:13:42 :: ['wpa_supplicant', '-B', '-i', 'wlan0', '-c', '/var/lib/wicd/configurations/004f622c9f48', '-D', 'wext']

2011/12/29 20:13:42 :: ['iwconfig', 'wlan0', 'essid', '--', 'WOHUNG']

2011/12/29 20:13:42 :: iwconfig wlan0 channel 11

2011/12/29 20:13:42 :: iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:4F:62:2C:9F:48

2011/12/29 20:13:42 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/12/29 20:13:43 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/12/29 20:13:44 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:45 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:46 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:46 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:47 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:48 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:49 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:50 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:51 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:51 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/12/29 20:13:52 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:53 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:54 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/12/29 20:13:55 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS COMPLETED

2011/12/29 20:13:55 :: Running DHCP with hostname shakuras

2011/12/29 20:13:55 :: /sbin/dhcpcd wlan0 -h shakuras 

2011/12/29 20:13:55 :: dhcpcd[2367]: version 5.2.12 starting

2011/12/29 20:13:55 :: 

2011/12/29 20:13:55 :: dhcpcd[2367]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

2011/12/29 20:13:55 :: 

2011/12/29 20:13:56 :: dhcpcd[2367]: wlan0: offered 192.168.123.112 from 192.168.123.254 `Ã¿'

2011/12/29 20:13:56 :: 

2011/12/29 20:13:56 :: dhcpcd[2367]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.123.112 from 192.168.123.254 `Ã¿'

2011/12/29 20:13:56 :: 

2011/12/29 20:13:56 :: dhcpcd[2367]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.123.112

2011/12/29 20:13:56 :: 

2011/12/29 20:13:56 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/12/29 20:14:00 :: dhcpcd[2367]: wlan0: leased 192.168.123.112 for 7200 seconds

2011/12/29 20:14:00 :: 

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: dhcpcd[2381]: wlan0: wlan0: MTU set to 576

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: 

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: dhcpcd[2367]: forked to background, child pid 2400

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: 

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: 

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: DHCP connection successful

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: not verifying

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: ifconfig wlan0

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: IP Address is: None

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: Sending connection attempt result Success

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: ifconfig eth0

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: scanning start

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/12/29 20:14:01 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

```

Any hint is highly appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Greetings

----------

## wolfclaw

No ideas?  :Sad: 

----------

## Joseph K.

Try booting the 3.0.7 kernel again and see where the logs differ?

----------

